# thick as hell



## swtflanker (Mar 31, 2003)

Well I can't believe that im putting this journal out on a forum considering that I am usually a very private person but oh well.....Anyways a bit about myself.........I am a 21 yr old college student at South West Texas which is about 30 minutes south of Austin.  I play rugby for the school club and am more or less a fixture at the student rec. center here on campus.  My hope is that this journal will serve as a record of what workouts are working well for me and what workouts are not.  At the time I am 5'10 and weigh about 225 lbs.  My goal is be around 185-190 lbs by the beginning of rugby season next fall but more then anything I would like to have a better appearance.  Like the name of my journal said, I am thick as hell.  I would like to think that I only have about 20-25 lbs of fat to lose but in reality it is more like 30-35 probably but I think I would be very lean at 190 with my current muscle mass and I cannot afford to lose muscle at all.  At the time I am doing rehab for a shoulder injury and am on the last week of that crap so I will hopefully be cleared to hit the gym in top gear by this time next week Alrighty, I am very interested to see how this all works out, yall take it easy....


                                                               J


----------



## swtflanker (Apr 1, 2003)

in my efforts to try and get my boddy back to lifting real weights again instead of stretching stupid rubber bands ofr rehab i went to the gym today and did very light weight on jsut abotu every machine i could find since i was specifically told not to touch free weights by my stupid doctor.......it felt great to lift again even if i felt like a pansy doing incline with about 50 lbs on it......oh well, my hope is that if i can slowly work myself back into lifting heavy again that i will avoid injury again.....and on a motivational point i was sittin on the stupid stationary bike today peddelin (spelling?)when i saw a girl with only one arm working out...i couldnt help but wonder the guts it takes to go into a gym filled with sorority girls walkin around in sports bras w/six packs and not feel terribly self concious.....just something to remind me how lucky i am


----------



## butterfly (Apr 1, 2003)

One of my best girl friend's guy played Rugby... I say played cause he broke both bones in his lower leg at the end of the season last year 

He's still hobling around trying to recover!

Good Luck and Welcome!!!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 1, 2003)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## swtflanker (Apr 3, 2003)

i am no officially cleared by the insurance companies doctor to lift, play rugby and do basically whatever the hell i want to do......  soooooo......my triumphant return to the rugby field will be saturday and then my even more triumphant return to the gym and my beloved weights will be sunday and that deserves another smile face    if anyone has any suggestions about simplae programs to follow as far as getting back into heavy lifting i woul dlove the help.  before my stupid injury i had a five day workout schedule due to rugby games on saturdays and recouperation from the rugby game on sunday......my split was as follows.......remember that i was working on rugby specific muscles so there are a few rather large holes in my workouts....
   monday:triceps, chest and quads
   tuesday:30 minute run at an 8.5 minute per mile pace and pliometrics( or whatever you call a class where we jumped over boxes of varying heights and widths)
   wed: biceps, shoulders and back and 
   thursday: same as tuesday
   friday: all lower body, basically did every machine in the gym i could get on

      now that the rugby season is coming to an end, id like to work more on appearance then anything but i would like to also improve on muscular endurance.........i can really easily put on bulk and overall strangth because i guess my body is naturally good at that but slimming down and gaining some defined muscle is the goal........

         oh yeah, thanx to those that wrote and said hi and all that nice stuff......and hi back


----------



## swtflanker (Apr 9, 2003)

just got back form the gym after my first full day back on heavy weights......i feel pretty good actually and am really lookin forward to gettin back into some sort of shape......my diet has kicked into full gear and my body feels much better for it.......i am going to miss my beer and cigarettes today i did biceps and shoulders and could barely drive the ten minutes back to my apartment....the feeling was very exciting and i never thought id be looking forward to tomorrow morning at 8am but its weird the feeling you get when you havent been able to workout due to injury......ok, class in 20 minutes..........and im gonna be late as hell.......


----------



## swtflanker (Apr 21, 2003)

new workout- incline bench- 6x8 at 155
                       flat bench-6x8 at 215
                       decline-6x8 at 145
                       overhead tri. extensions-6x12 at 95 
                       tri. pull-downs-5x20 at 65
                       fly machine-5x20 at 135
                       close grip bench-5x20 at 135
        this is the new chest and tri. workout that I have started and although it may need some changing here or there it is working well for me or has the past two times I have done it.....starting to see slight changes in appearance and over-all condition.....started back on cardio cycle either running sprints for 20 minutes, riding the bike for 45 or doing the stair stepper for 20......damn the stair stepper by the way.....hate that thing......diet is starting to get under control and am starting to make the suttle changes that I need to trim down.......all in all a good first week or two back


----------

